# Simple guitar+vocals recording setup advice needed



## michaelscofield (Jan 3, 2009)

I would like to have a setup that allows for recording of vocals + guitar into the computer, primarily for practice aid and basic fun stuff with home videos/friends/etc., nothing major.

From others I have been recommended to go with the Behringer UCA-202 as an interface and the Xenyx 502 as a mixer. (Also, I am buying a Shure S58 mic from a friend soon).

My amp, Traynor YCV50Blue, only has this on the back: http://i.imgur.com/fOrQI.jpg.

Software is not an issue, I plan to use Audacity and perhaps some others, but all I want to do is play and sing and have it recorded. However, how would I connect the mixer to the amp, if at all? What else would I need? My budget is modest, I can't foresee spending more than another $100-$150 on top of the interface+mixer+mic already.

Thanks a lot for any help!


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

just need the right sound card. Mic the amp and vocals (put the amp in another room or under a blanket if it is too loud and bleeds in to the vocal mic too much) Everything goes to the mixer and then L/R out to the card. Everything else happens in the software.


----------



## michaelscofield (Jan 3, 2009)

Damn, so I need to buy 2 mics?! And my setup is pretty condensed space-wise, I cannot move the amp into another room or anything, or space it out much. The amp wouldn't be more than 5-6 feet from the mic I'd use for singing.

What can I do that would avoid mic'ing the amp (if possible)? I'm just confused as to precisely what I'm connecting to the amp and how. The pic I posted in OP shows the only two inputs on the back of my amp, I am unclear on what device I would connect and which I'd plug it into, and then how it would connect to computer, etc. kkjq


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

you can accomplish your goal simply by picking up one of these...you can sing/play/record together...works/sounds awesome...


----------



## michaelscofield (Jan 3, 2009)

^^ Thanks, that looks neat! I am checking Line6's site and I see this: TonePort and this: http://line6.com/toneportux2/images/specs01.jpg

Looking at those, obviously if I want to use the software alone I just plug in the guitar and that's that. However, keeping my guitar plugged into my Traynor amp and recording _that_ into the UX2, I would connect the amp to the analog L/R on the rear, it looks like, and then that goes where into the amp? The SND or RTN?


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

there are many routing options available with this unit...to record your guitar amp...simply plug your guitar into your amp...then plug a mic into the mic input on the front of the ux1 unit...the box can record your amp with various software mic pre-amp models...or you can choose "no amp"...or you can select a "dry" option while hearing a processed sound...or there is an option to bypass all the software completely to record exactly what your mic is "hearing" straight through the unit to your pc...you should use headphones to monitor the sound coming from the mic...

the guitar "line in" can also be used as a mic input too...you just have to select "mic" instead of "instrument" from within the gearbox software...

if your amp has a headphone/line out...you can use that to go directly from your amp to the guitar input on the ux1...instead of miking up the amp...or forget about your amp and use the software amps...you can choose various mics/placement etc...while singing through the mic input...just select "mic plus instrument" as your input source through the software to sing/play simultaneously...

i'm telling you...the versatility of the ux1 is amazing...they thought of everything...

the only difference between the ux1 and the more expensive ux2 is that the ux2 has phantom power for condenser mics and a pad button for bass guitars...that's it...the ux1 is really all you need...


----------



## michaelscofield (Jan 3, 2009)

jimihendrix said:


> there are many routing options available with this unit...to record your guitar amp...simply plug your guitar into your amp...then plug a mic into the mic input on the front of the ux1 unit...the box can record your amp with various software mic pre-amp models...or you can choose "no amp"...or you can select a "dry" option while hearing a processed sound...or there is an option to bypass all the software completely to record exactly what your mic is "hearing" straight through the unit to your pc...you should use headphones to monitor the sound coming from the mic...
> 
> the guitar "line in" can also be used as a mic input too...you just have to select "mic" instead of "instrument" from within the gearbox software...
> 
> ...


Thanks so much!! That is excellent info and it looks like it's time to save up and get the UX  I have bookmarked your post for reference when I get it to start rockin'


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

You *definitely* want to mic your amp. Running the effects send into an interface will give you an absolutely shitty tone -- a guitar speaker is extremely low-fidelity, and its colourations are necessary for a good tone, especially overdriven.


----------

